# Google- Otilonium Bromide Relieves Irritable Bowel Syndrome Symptoms: Presented at ... - DG News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Otilonium Bromide Relieves Irritable Bowel Syndrome Symptoms: Presented at ...**DG News*"Antispasmodics are widely used in Europe in the treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome*," said Jan Tack, MD, PhD, University Hospitals Leuven, Leuven, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

